# printing from a MAC on a PC network



## jsltd (Jul 18, 2005)

Hi,
I have a network with a PC (XP) and a (MAC OS X). They run on the same router and share internet/network fine.

I need to get the mac to be able to print on the EPSON printer. I have the printer set-up on the PC and this prints fine. I can 'see' the printer in the MAC printer properties and have set it as default printer on the mac etc.

When printing from the mac, the printer starts printing, but it prints info related to the document I'm trying to print, but not the actual document ? It's info such as the document name and properties (date created, creator name etc) but not the actual document. 

I've played with all setting but with not luck, please, if someone can help, very much appreciated.


----------



## tgal (Apr 6, 2005)

*If your Epson Printer has a Centronics Connector I would like to recommend that you get a mini printer server and connect it to your router, I have a few computers connected to my router, both PC's with XP and an Apple with OS X. This set up has eliminated the need to have the printer connected directly to one the pc's and using printer and file sharing. I have and use the PS-101 from Netgear, it works great and I can print from any computer in the house when ever I need to. http://www.netgear.com/products/details/PS101.php Hope this helps, cheers and good luck.*


----------



## jsltd (Jul 18, 2005)

Hi tgal,
Really appreciate the response. The Epson Printer I have isn't in the verified list of netgear print server printer and I'm a little relunctant to spend more on kit as I've got the printer showing in the printer properties on the MAC and it responds to the print request from the MAC, so I feel I'm pretty much there, perhaps just a wrong setting somewhere I've not found ?

MAC OS X claims to support this set-up and I've followed the instructions on the apple web site. Its just not printing the actual document, only the properties of the document (author name, date created, file name etc and some other stuff).

Again, really, really appreciate the input, but I'd like to try and get this set-up working as I think its very close.

If anyone has any other ideas, reallly it.
Cheers.


----------



## Nytemagik (May 3, 2005)

I understand the reluctance to buy more stuff, but I agree with tgal. A small print server of some kind would be the way to go.
I use an Aitport Extreme at home, being primarily Mac based, and it has a USB built in for just such a need. But even if you are wired, several companies make small print servers for a low cost. They then connect directly to your router/switch and are platform independent.

Remember, Windows doesn't always like to play in other people's sandbox. Even though you are supposed to be able to make it all work, if you remember that, you'll save a few headaches from pounding your head against the Microsoft wall.

John


----------

